# WebCam under Linux



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a basic tech-com webcam. I need it to work in linux.

Here is a part of the output of *dmesg | more* which I think can help:


```
ACPI: Error installing bay notify handler
ACPI: Bay [\_SB_.PCI0.IDE1.CHN1.DRV0] Added
Linux video capture interface: v2.00
iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0
iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.02 (26-Jul-2007)
iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH6 or ICH6R TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0460)
iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)
input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4
Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
/tmp/buildd/linux-modules-sidux-main-2.6-2.6.25.rev33/debian/build/build_i386_none_sidux-686_gspca/gspca_core.c: USB GSPCA camera found. SONIX
 sn9c10[1 2]
/tmp/buildd/linux-modules-sidux-main-2.6-2.6.25.rev33/debian/build/build_i386_none_sidux-686_gspca/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:4275] Camera t
ype SN9C
/tmp/buildd/linux-modules-sidux-main-2.6-2.6.25.rev33/debian/build/build_i386_none_sidux-686_gspca/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1249]
maxw 640 maxh 480 minw 160 minh 120
usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca
/tmp/buildd/linux-modules-sidux-main-2.6-2.6.25.rev33/debian/build/build_i386_none_sidux-686_gspca/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.20 registe
red
intel_rng: Firmware space is locked read-only. If you can't or
intel_rng: don't want to disable this in firmware setup, and if
intel_rng: you are certain that your system has a functional
intel_rng: RNG, try using the 'no_fwh_detect' option.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
sn9c102: V4L2 driver for SN9C1xx PC Camera Controllers v1:1.47pre49
usbcore: registered new interface driver sn9c102
input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5
parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
Adding 497972k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:497972k
EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal
fuse init (API version 7.9)
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal
```

Please help. I need this to work because otherwise I can't post a pic for *<THIS THREAD>*.

*cough* *H.E.L.P* *cough*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

**cough** CAN SOMEONE HELP ?* *COUGH**


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

*sneeze* i have cold *sneeze*
lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> *sneeze* i have cold *sneeze*
> lolz


damn you

do you KNOW how helpless I feel since I can't even take and upload a PIC ?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know much about this error. But I also have one webcam. Till date, every Linux I tried, was unable to detect my webcam... But....

Yesterday I installed OpenSuSE 11... n Voillaaaaa..... My webcam was detected n I'm now able to take photos through my webcam in OpenSuSE.


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

I have one alternative.Not the best, but will get ur work done.how about booting into Ubuntu Live environment to take the pic ?



Garbage said:


> I don't know much about this error. But I also have one webcam. Till date, every Linux I tried, was unable to detect my webcam... But....
> 
> Yesterday I installed OpenSuSE 11... n Voillaaaaa..... My webcam was detected n I'm now able to take photos through my webcam in OpenSuSE.



Hardy picked up my webcam OTB


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

Garbage said:


> I don't know much about this error. But I also have one webcam. Till date, every Linux I tried, was unable to detect my webcam... But....
> 
> Yesterday I installed OpenSuSE 11... n Voillaaaaa..... My webcam was detected n I'm now able to take photos through my webcam in OpenSuSE.


this is no error 
Its just a section of the output of a command I used to see if my webcam is detected or not.

An article said that if the webcam is mentioned here, I am really lucky.

I don't know how to proceed from here.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2008)

Pat said:


> I have one alternative.Not the best, but will get ur work done.how about booting into Ubuntu Live environment to take the pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardy picked up my webcam OTB


Hardy never detected my Webcam 

I use my Laptop's webcam.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Hardy never detected my Webcam
> 
> I use my Laptop's webcam.


laptop cams have the biggest problem, since their doccumentation is often hidden, as they are sometimes never sold loosely, and are manufactured and sold with the laptop itself, with the driver sometimes already loaded into custom OS install CDs.(HP Pavillion systems do this)


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2008)

I do have a HP Pavillion Laptop. But didn't get webcam drivers for Linux. 

But as now OpenSuSE detected it, I have no worries now... 

And one more thing is that, my lappy also have Fingerprint Reader. Is there any software for that on Linux ??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> damn you
> 
> do you KNOW how helpless I feel since I can't even take and upload a PIC ?



My Lappy webcam works perfectly without installing any extra drivers(on Ubuntu of course)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

damn again.

I think this cam *can* work, but I simply don't know the correct software to use 

This always happens.


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ You mean the drivers or the software to use your webcam ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 24, 2008)

There is a guy who compiled a whole bunch of drivers for these chinese cams. They are available as a webcam driver pack in OpenSuSE.

Just see these pages for Deb
*mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
*www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 24, 2008)

Try this link: *gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_webcam

Also try gspca/spca5xx kernel patches by mxhaard as mentioned by NucleusKore, I was able to stream live videos using a chinese webcam (VIMICRO) through this driver patches..

Use VideoView or mplayer for streaming/recording/snapshots.. can also refer my page : Webcam and Mplayer



> laptop cams have the biggest problem, since their doccumentation is often hidden, as they are sometimes never sold loosely, and are manufactured and sold with the laptop itself, with the driver sometimes already loaded into custom OS install CDs.(HP Pavillion systems do this)


Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop version auto detected my integrated laptop webcam ( Compaq Presario C773TU)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ You mean the drivers or the software to use your webcam ?


software


NucleusKore said:


> There is a guy who compiled a whole bunch of drivers for these chinese cams. They are available as a webcam driver pack in OpenSuSE.
> 
> Just see these pages for Deb
> *mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
> *www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html


I saw a linux.com article and I used that command there.
*www.linux.com/feature/118896
From what I can figure out, I was lucky in the first step itself.


anantkhaitan said:


> Try this link: *gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_webcam
> 
> Also try gspca/spca5xx kernel patches by mxhaard as mentioned by NucleusKore, I was able to stream live videos using a chinese webcam (VIMICRO) through this driver patches..
> 
> ...


Firstly, if Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and OpenSuSE can detect a webcam, then so should Sidux, which is next to almost nothing when it comes to availability of drivers, esp ones which are built in.

In case *you bothered to go through the out put of that command I used*, then you might have seen that the webcam was DETECTED by the system, but not mounted because the firmware area was not writable. I have NO idea what this means, but hell, I have gotton this close to getting it work.

As for using MPlayer for streaming/recording, IMO, VLC is much better because it is DESIGNED for streaming and is one of the best stream servers available.

But I first need a dedicated WebCam management software, which can help me debug and troubleshoot the webcam.

Besides, the button on the webcam exists for a REASON.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 25, 2008)

WHy don't you try Cheese *www.gnome.org/projects/cheese/ for Webcam Capturing and Video shotting  Kopete for Video Chat


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

OK. you need to install gspca module for your kernel compiled. In sid(ux) , "apt-get install build-essential module-assistant linux-headers-`uname -r` gspca-source"

then see "cat /proc/version" for the version of gcc ,most probably gcc-4.2 .make sure your linker /usr/bin/gcc point to /usr/bin/gcc-4.x (kernel compiler version).

try "m-a update" ,"m-a  prepare" , "m-a auto-install gspca" .hopefully this will build a .deb of gspca module in /usr/src directory if it succeed. else ,you may have to use linux-source for a custom kernel 

OH! use xawtv,cheese and camorama etc.there are many apps. you can pass gamma,contrast etc to module while modprobbing.

consider a depmod -ae afterwards.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2008)

+1 for Cheese.. Great app for n00bs like me


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheese is a GTK app AFAIK and he is on KDE, so my suggestion to him would be to try DigiKam!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> OK. you need to install gspca module for your kernel compiled. In sid(ux) , "apt-get install build-essential module-assistant linux-headers-`uname -r` gspca-source"
> 
> then see "cat /proc/version" for the version of gcc ,most probably gcc-4.2 .make sure your linker /usr/bin/gcc point to /usr/bin/gcc-4.x (kernel compiler version).
> 
> ...


THATS what I call an answer. THANKS PRAKASH UNCLE 

I will try everything out and see the result.

Also, Sidux usually installs everything essential, including build-essential (pun intended) by default. Hell, it even installs *sambha*. I was surprised that it didn't include webcam drivers.

BTW, should I try RareWares kernel instead ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2008)

[Offtopic]



MetalheadGautham said:


> Also, Sidux usually installs everything essential, including build-essential (pun intended) by default. Hell, it even installs *sambha*. I was surprised that it didn't include webcam drivers.


Yeah? It installs "sambha"??? Dammit.. Ubuntu is hopeless.. I'm trying to install _*Gabbar's Team *_but it says you either need to be _*Jai *_or _*Veeru *_to do that!   

[/Offtopic]

Btw, you settled on the software? IIRC, there is an online version too.. gBooth. Dunno if its functional now. You can try that too, if it is.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

camorama FTW! cheese doesnot have any controls to adjust like contrast blah and many more blah


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> [Offtopic]
> 
> 
> Yeah? It installs "sambha"??? Dammit.. Ubuntu is hopeless.. I'm trying to install _*Gabbar's Team *_but it says you either need to be _*Jai *_or _*Veeru *_to do that!
> ...



ROFL

What I meant that if it installs samba, which is not used by a majority of sidux users, why didn't it also give webcam codecs 

And I never meant to insult ubuntu. 

I think ubuntu and mandriva long with SuSE and Mint are four of the best newbie oriented mainstream linux distributions.

Are you one of those guys along with Filled-Void who use a certain thread as an excuse to tell that I think Ubuntu Sucks ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ROFL
> 
> What I meant that if it installs samba, which is not used by a majority of sidux users, why didn't it also give webcam codecs
> 
> ...


Lol  no.. I'm no ubuntu fan.. I use it coz I need it for my work. Otherwise I'm not any distro's fanboy. The comment was just meant to be taken on lighter note  The focus of the comment was not Ubuntu or Sid.. but Gabbar's Team and "Sambha"  

PS: On a serious note, when it comes to breaking down the distro for heavy customization, Ubuntu just doesn't cut it!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Lol  no.. I'm no ubuntu fan.. I use it coz I need it for my work. Otherwise I'm not any distro's fanboy. The comment was just meant to be taken on lighter note  The focus of the comment was not Ubuntu or Sid.. but Gabbar's Team and "Sambha"


OK. Comment taken on a lighter note 


infra_red_dude said:


> PS: On a serious note, when it comes to breaking down the distro for heavy customization, Ubuntu just doesn't cut it!


I know 
I think Gentoo, Debian, etc are better off for that, because they are _already_ broken down to pieces


----------

